

MakeGamesWithUs hacker house cracks education code - DesaiAshu
http://www.mercurynews.com/mike-cassidy/ci_23878851/cassidy-makegameswithus-hacker-house-cracks-education-code

======
wallflower
Hyperbole in title. MakeGamesWithUs has not cracked the education code. They
are working with and for extremely motivated students. There are many problems
with education that I see my teacher and school administrator friends face.
One of them is how to approach the students who don't want to learn.

MakeGamesWithUs enables motivated students to complete a game app within a
relatively short time period by offering up a esprit de corps and
creative/design resources that can help the student fulfill her initial
vision.

If they can figure out to replicate what they are doing (my guess is the
tight-knit community of mentors and project management they have in-house is
the secret sauce) to other locations and possibly to outside the Palo Alto
bubble, then they may be onto something. Until then, they are a very
attractive (and increasingly competitive) summer internship of sorts for kids
who are going to/have graduated from some of the best high schools in the
_country_.

